# 440 hertz versus ORIGINAL NATURAL 432 hertz.



## Mrfourthreetwo (Dec 26, 2019)

Dear ones.

I am on a mission from God.
She wants me to return humanity to the Pythagorean perfect fifth scale tuning, based on 432 HERTZ.

Reason she gave: DNA damage and inability of humanity to achieve fulfilling, meaningful contact with their deity inside.

She urges us to research the relationships between GEOMETRY, MATH AND SOUND immediately.
These relationships are tied to movements of our Earth and therefore represent TRUTH.

If you're playing music for anybody around you and your instruments are tuned to the aberrant frecuency of 440 Hertz, you are actually hurting them, and you need to stop and think, today.


Thank you for thinking and thank you for playing music. 

Mr 432


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

do you also believe in reptilians?

the 432 theory does not have any scientific basis.






what matters are the distance between the notes, not the frequency of the note A.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

L m a o .......


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

As if the world doesn’t have enough to worry about.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Tuning an instrument to A=432 hz and maintaining equal temperament works fine, if you prefer it go for it. But musical pieces tend to use a lot of different notes, depending on the key one is in you may not even play an A natural note in an entire piece or song. That is what confuses me about the fuss over A=432. Unless you are performing a specific piece of music using all A notes, or a piece that features a droning A throughout, it shouldn't make much difference because you are going to be using a lot of different frequencies in a given piece of music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, what about some European orchestras where A=443, or even worse the Berlin Phil where A=448. Someone told me that he was playing in Moscow with an orchestra there where A=450!!!!! Poor singers. Handel liked A=422. Playing in some German churches that still have their original Baroque organs is horrendous for American bassoonists - the instrument does not like playing at any pitch other than what it was designed for.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

mbhaub said:


> Well, what about some European orchestras where A=443, or even worse the Berlin Phil where A=448. Someone told me that he was playing in Moscow with an orchestra there where A=450!!!!! Poor singers. Handel liked A=422. Playing in some German churches that still have their original Baroque organs is horrendous for American bassoonists - the instrument does not like playing at any pitch other than what it was designed for.


Some American orchestras used to tune very #, also - BSO supposedly tuned to 447 at one time, the dictum at the time held that sharper tuning gave the strings more brilliance...in reality it just stresses the instruments structural integrity by putting more strain on the neck from tighter strings....it plays havoc with the winds - the sharp tuning loses overtones, producing a rather thin, harsh, shrill tone...the BSO tunes now to A =442, or they did in the early 90s..the VPO also tuned very high...don't know the present tuning there....as of the late 70s, early 80s, Heckel bassoons were built to not exceed A = 443....higher than that, the instrument's intonation is going to suffer....


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

I vote for A=430.54. then every C is an exact power of 2


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

do you also believe in α | ì Æ ñ ?


----------



## Lilijana (Dec 17, 2019)

the a=432 thing is a massive meme. But, I actually think it's one of the more interesting music related memes of recent years in how it brings up the topic of pitch frequencies and tuning in an interesting way. The Adam Neely video posted above is great, for example.



Rogerx said:


> do you also believe in α | ì Æ ñ ?


What do you mean by this? I've know someone who has gone by that name, stylised exactly that way, on some forums before, but unfortunately they had some personal information revealed by another member and because of various actions of that other member they ended up pretty much being driven away from being active in these online spaces. It's really quite sad, so I would probably suggest you don't bring it up.


----------

